# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > The Rumour Mill >  OB on Deal Or No Deal

## x Amby x

I've just read on the Hollyoaks forums that someone heard that Noel Edmunds has agreed to do Deal or No Deal on Hollyoaks where OB enters to try and win enough money to buy the Loft back from Clare but only ends up winning 1p.

Not sure if its true though, as there is no source.

What are peoples thoughts!

I think it would be really good!

----------


## Amber

I think it sounds kind-of unrealistic. I think only a small percentage of people get on DOND - my friend has been trying for almost a year now and hasn't had a single reply to her letters.

But I don't know..

----------


## Chloe O'brien

I think it would be a laugh to see OB on deal or no deal. But he has to win the top prize and get the loft back. OB and Max deserve some fun and happiness again.

----------


## Abbie

Lol  :Lol:  I want to see this now, I think it will be really funny

----------


## bakedbean

This would be a great episode of Hollyoaks  :Smile:

----------

